

Catastrophic Bug Found in Windows 7 RTM Build, Launch May be Delayed - inovica
http://www.dailytech.com/Catastrophic+Bug+Found+in+Windows+7+RTM+Build+Launch+May+be+Delayed/article15901.htm

======
mehta
Wasn't this found to be intentional? <http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=1235>

~~~
ComputerGuru
Read the article you linked carefully... No where in it does it say that this
behavior is intended or by design.

Bott (an admitted MS lackey), explains why in his opinion it won't stop RTM
from shipping, or even delay it in the slightest.... and I fully agree.

The bug simply isn't priority 0. No one has Windows Update disabled these
days, and this issue, as Bott well describes, won't manifest itself in _any_
of the _default_ configurations/options.

He admits it's incorrect behavior, but works out the logic why it's not the
end of the world and correctly explains that the sky is NOT falling on Windows
7, contrary to popular belief :)

~~~
jrockway
What?

Here's what I read, from someone who works at Microsoft:

 _[T]he design was to use more memory on purpose to speed things up, but never
unbounded — we requset [sic] the available memory and operate within that
leaving at least 50M of physical memory._

This is what happens, right? So I don't see how the article is wrong. I also
don't see how this is a problem for anyone.

"When recovering your disk from catastrophic failure, Windows uses extra
memory to make the recovery go as quickly as possible." OH NOES!!!11!!

~~~
ComputerGuru
Right. But two lines later, MS is now testing for the reproduction of the
"bug"

~~~
ajg1977
No, they're testing for reproduction of the bluescreen crash that someone
attributed (without a dump, or even a screenshot) to the memory usage of
chkdsk.

------
ars
Why is this so catastrophic? How hard is it to fix a memory leak? Unless there
is something else going on. But a regular memory leak?

------
jrockway
Awesome picture.

------
miracle
It's not like in linux where you have to install all the updates yourself by
hand!

Windows Update baby!

~~~
perusio
Yeah. That's really an issue unless you're using an OS that has malware/virus
ratio below 200 per day.

In that case it's really a _must_ to have automatic updates.

